# How yall like this ride?



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

Have yall seen this ride yet?





http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO4cw565V98&feature=related&h=8c167


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

so if i were to buy this car would they install the chick magnet for free?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

seens ones like it but never one this fancy! :rockn:


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

I think the chick magnet is stock on it...lol


----------



## southgasoldier (Apr 9, 2010)

they start at 200 grand.....if everyone on the forum donates me like 20 bucks Ill buy one and post stories and let people live vicariously thru me...lol


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

haha corvette rear end? on a truck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the grizzly muder said:


> haha corvette rear end? on a truck


I noticed that too. Looks like vette rear end & a dodge front end.

http://www.watercar.com/


----------



## Swampy2dope (Apr 9, 2010)

200 grand, bad check domination.


----------

